# Opinions on Madone 5.2/5.5



## Joelio34 (Jul 28, 2007)

Looking to purchase and can't decide between the Madone 5.2 and 5.5. The Dura Ace is what lures me to the 5.5 but is it really worth the extra 6-700? I'm 6'3' 175 if that matters at all. Let me know, any help will be great!


----------



## samuel (Dec 5, 2002)

I think dura ace changes for 09.. If it were me I would not spend the extra $$ since this is the last year for the current dura ace. Are you considering the 60 or 62cm?


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

I have a 5.2 since Dec with 1000 miles already. If you look for reviews on the Ultegra SL's, you will see that most riders and magazines agree that the performance of the SL's is virtually identical to that of the Dura Ace. If I recall correctly, the SL's are 75g heavier than the DA. Anyone other than a professional would probably never notice the difference in weight when going for your average ride, training ride or race. Save your money, buy the 5.2 and ride the hell out of it. The only thing that really drew me to the 5.5 was the blue color, but thats not worth an extra $5-700. With that said, good luck with your decision. Bottom line is that whichever one you choose, you know you are getting a great ride. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have the 5.5.........Dura is nice but not worth the extra cash IMO.........safe it for some nice wheels........

If you care about bling and just want it ......... well because you can, just do it...........the SL works just as slick and you wont notice any weight or shifting difference.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

If you're considering the 5.2/5.5 Pro models (shorter head tube), remember that the 5.5 pro comes with Sram Force, not Shimano.


----------



## dpr (Jul 17, 2007)

Ive never ridden Ultegra SL but I did own Ultegra at one point and I have ridden Dura Ace several times (test riding Madones  ). 

The one difference in use I could note between Ultegra and Dura Ace is that whilst Dura Ace felt like it took a little less effort to shift, especially on the chain rings, Ultegra wasnt percievably slower at the actual shifting. 

By all accounts I have read from consumers and in reviews from magazines / websites; Ultegra SL has had its shifting improved ever so slightly. Now that places it closer than ever with Dura Ace in the shifting dimension. 

As far as I can see it; the only practical reason you might want to pay the extra for Dura Ace is to save a little weight. Because the shifting quality differences are pretty miniscule.

As gormleyflyer2002 said, wheels would be a better way to spend your money. As a double bonus, even if you were concerned about the weight difference of Ultegra SL versus Dura Ace, putting money into your wheels should not only buy you that weight reduction, but give you a added bonus of possibly stiffer, lighter, more efficient wheels.


----------



## bbtheory (May 24, 2007)

I recently made this decision with between 5.5 and 5.2 performance fit. The 5.5 had Dura-Ace but more importantly it has a Bontrager/Truvativ crankset. If the 5.5 had a DA crank (I guess it doesn't because there is no DA compact) I think it would be worth a bit more having a complete DA group. The guys at the Trek LBS were even somewhat in agreement when I mentioned the crank difference, noting that the Ultegra SL is probably a better crank in general. Weight wise, the Bonty crank weighs 840g without the BB cups and the Shimano 815g with BB cups, so the weight difference between the two "groups" is minimal. I bought the 5.2.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

I would have bought the 5.2.......not available in 64cm size.

I have tested the SL........diff between it and DA is barelyu noticible. Plus, they way they loop the FD cable under the BB, it has such a tight kink/bend that it really doesn't matter what FD you have.....its stiff.

One thing I do know.............you'll really notice the frame, I love this bike.


----------



## cyclingfiend21 (May 12, 2008)

I just placed an order for the 5.2 Pro frameset as I have D/A from my crashed bike ready to be put on. I am coming off an all Alum bike and I fell in love with the ride characteristics of the 5.2. Hopefully I can have the bike built for this weekend.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

As to Ultegra and D/A there are a couple of differences if it matters to you. I have ridden both extensively.

The D/A brakes are somewhat better than the 6600s Even with the equal pads, the D/A handle those hard braking situations better than any brake I have ever used, maybe with the exception of the 0Gs.

The trim functions seem more precise on D/A than on Ultegra, not really a big deal, just there.

Of course there is a wider range of cassettes with D/A but you can use a D/A cassette on any 105+/SRAM setup. Again this is not a big deal, especially if you just ride the stock 12-25 or 12-23.

The D/A rear derailleur just has the precision and especially the durability over the Ultegra. You might not notice it until mile 5,000, but you will notice it.

Plus the D/A doesn't seem to scratch up as easily as the finish on the Ultegra. Maybe the SL has corrected this, that I don't know.

On the plus side for the Ultegra's is that the Ultegra cranks are pretty much viewed as the stiffest, but use the D/A rings.

Of course it is hard to beat the price savings of the Ultegra, and it is great stuff. But otherwise, largely I agree that the differences between Ultegra and D/A are almost none as far as performance is concerned.

I have said it before and I will say it here: IMHO the 08 Madone 5.2 is probably the best, smartest, high end bike that Trek sells. For $3k you get a frame that has a GC victory in the TdF, is full carbon, and is probably the best training/race bike (that you don't mind crashing) on the planet. And this is from someone who owns a 6.5Pro.

zac


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

I have many miles on both standard Ultegra and Dura-ace, my thoughts-

New SL is lighter and shifts smoother than older version, the older version was not bad. Dura-ace seems effortless. The difference between the shifting of SL and DA is there, but it is small.

Braking with DA is without peer.

There are few cranks that compare with the precision of Dura-ace. They are stiff and have the best milling and ramps for instant shifting. And they look very cool.

Dura-ace comes with a longer warranty than Ultegra. The Dura-ace production is separate from the rest of Shimano's operations and is carried out by skilled DA builders that have spent a period of time demonstrating that they have the expertise to be part of the Dura-ace team.

Once you own a full Dura-ace bike you will become very spoiled.


----------



## water (Nov 18, 2006)

cyclingfiend21 said:


> I just placed an order for the 5.2 Pro frameset as I have D/A from my crashed bike ready to be put on. I am coming off an all Alum bike and I fell in love with the ride characteristics of the 5.2. Hopefully I can have the bike built for this weekend.



I thought I read somewhere else that the 5.2 isn't being sold as a framset only. Where did you place the order and how much are they selling it for?


----------



## cyclingfiend21 (May 12, 2008)

water said:


> I thought I read somewhere else that the 5.2 isn't being sold as a framset only. Where did you place the order and how much are they selling it for?


I placed the order at my local trek shop monday, and it should be here today and have my bike ready by 530ish. they sold it to me for 2320. 5.5 is not sold in a frameset, maybe that is what you are regarding?


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

I got my 5.2 back in October and LOVE it after 3300 miles. I really stresses/over-analyzed the DA-Ultegra thing and after many test rides on different bikes, I really could not tell the difference. Yea, I don't have the bragging rights of saying I ride DA, but it sifts quickly and accurately. Plus I love passing/beating the guys on their $5k+ bikes with DA, Sram-Red, or Campy Record with my SL equipped bike. If the color really bothers you - take your $5-700 and apply it towards a Project 1 bike - any color you want.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## Joelio34 (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks so much for the helps everyone! Most likely I will go with the 5.2 with a nice set of wheels (Aeoulus 5.0 maybe) NOT! If I has a few Thousand more then maybe but i'll probably keep stock wheels for a while then upgrade. going with the 60, as i'm mostly all torso, thanks again!


----------

